# Lost a Perc.



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Woke this am to find one of my two Percula's jumped out of the tank through the night , it was the smaller one of the two that had started to go black in the saddle area. Is it ok to get another one or should I wait a while. Not sure if the other one would accept a new buddy right away.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

If it was the smaller one it was likely the male, get another smaller one - they may squabble though, some people have success keeping them in a net breeder for awhile till they get used to eachother. I would wait a couple days so she knows the first one is gone though?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Before you get any more percs you should cover your tank up, they are jumpers so dont take the risk!


----------



## Aaron27 (Sep 15, 2010)

What material do you guys cover your tanks in?
Glass sheets? Plastic?
It must be something that lets the light through well. (i don't have my tank covered either)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Definitely glass for SW unless you are using LED. Even then, the wt. of plex will bow itself unless you stiffen them.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Egg crate works awesome


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Although it won't stop a 28" bamboo shark


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

spit.fire said:


> Although it won't stop a 28" bamboo shark


oh jeez, did someone try to escape?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Someone went crazy, bit me, and started thrashing when I tried to get my hand out of his mouth


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Laurie, same thing happened to me with my Nemo. Little punk was beating my other clown till it was floating sideways so I put him by himself in a 10 gallon, sucker committed suicide shortly after.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear  I guess i will have to get a glass top for my new tank soon then lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Laurie! Maybe a mesh cover like he ones for reptile tanks would do the job if you don't want to use glass.
Also sorry to hear of yours committing suicide Chris, guess he didn't like solitary confinement.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments I have since fit the tank with glass covering about 80%. It's open on the ends to allow the legs for lights. the tank is rimless so it was a bit of a challenge.


----------

